# Pictures of Mexico trip...



## Big Foot (Mar 17, 2008)

Took a few days with the wife in Cozumel...here's a few pictures...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Man....

Wish I was there. I'm going down to Dominican Republic in a few months and I can't wait!

thanks for the pics.


----------



## Davis31052 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mercy!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like a great place to stay with little or no crowds... care to share the resort name?
Is it always that quiet or did you just hit it right?


----------



## bcrane1982 (Mar 17, 2008)

The first pic looks like an ad for a Corona commercial!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 17, 2008)

If I show these to my wife....its done...might as well write the check already


----------



## Big Foot (Mar 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Looks like a great place to stay with little or no crowds... care to share the resort name?
> Is it always that quiet or did you just hit it right?



Wyndam Auora...adults only , all inclusive...GO!!!


----------



## secondseason (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful photo's!  Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 17, 2008)

secondseason said:


> Beautiful photo's!  Looks like you had a great time!



yea you have some skills with a camera...


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 17, 2008)

nice,, 
man I need a vacation


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> nice,,
> man I need a vacation



Just have a lick of your avatar and you'll be on your way.....


----------



## Big Foot (Mar 17, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> nice,,
> man I need a vacation



this place is a TRUE vacation...

no fuss no muss...EZPZ.  Direct 2 hour flight...ezpz, taxi 15 minutes and you are beach/poolside...

diving/snorkeling was OFF the Hook


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Just have a lick of your avatar and you'll be on your way.....


if I licked the red frog I'd be on permanent vacation!!
dont lick red frogs!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Mar 17, 2008)

Purty place!!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Mar 17, 2008)

GREAT CAMERA!!!  the food was making me droooolllll.  what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## opie44 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wish I were there!!!  I think I'm gonna jump the border....do you think they'll mind?


----------



## Big Foot (Mar 17, 2008)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> GREAT CAMERA!!!  the food was making me droooolllll.  what kind of camera do you have?



Not an expensive camera @ all...Nikon Coolpix L4.

Mexico made the camera/pictures look good...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Just have a lick of your avatar and you'll be on your way.....


----------



## preacherman (Mar 17, 2008)

Great Pictures!  Would love to go there someday.


----------



## Holton (Mar 18, 2008)

That's kickin back!

Nice pictures


----------



## Big Foot (Mar 18, 2008)

Kickin back is right!


----------



## Big Foot (Mar 18, 2008)

a few more...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 18, 2008)

man. now i want some shrimp.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a very relaxing few days.  Thanks for sharing the sights with us.  That food looks really good.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool shots!!!  Looks like a great trip!


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a really nice place.  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## leo (Mar 19, 2008)

*Very pretty pics*

looks like a beautiful place, thanks for sharing your trip with us
My wife and I were on Cozumel last Wednesday and we enjoyed it


----------

